# Holly in a handle?



## SpikeC (Dec 6, 2011)

As the holiday season is here I have a question about a wood for use in handles, namely holly, that festive wreath material.
I have some chunks of holly that I acquired from my neighbors back yard a few years ago, and I just started slicing a little of it up. Is there any reason not to use slices of it as spacers in handle construction? It's a lot cheaper than something like horn as it was free.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know enough about it to comment on using it unstabilized. But I did have a little bit stabilized by K&G and it came out with a slightly yellow cast, almost like some mammoth ivory that I have used. So I was also thinking about that as spacers instead of ivory. Try it out and let us know 

Stefan


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 6, 2011)

The stuff I have used is white like ivory and has good tight grain. Makes a nice handle. I rehandled a Ruger with holly handles and engraving etc a few years back. Its holding up really nice! Go for it.. Just make sure its dried well B4 using, so it doesn't move and or shrink.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 6, 2011)

Holly strips were traditionally used as a "filler" between teak planks on the cabin floors of South Florida custom fishing boats like Rybovich and Merritt, so it is probably a fairly durable wood.


----------



## Diamond G (Dec 20, 2011)

Does Holly Stabilize well? Ive got several blocks, but have been turned off to the discoloration when grinding and buffing, mine has looked "dirty" when finished.

Thanks and God Bless
Mike


----------

